# Microsoft Security Intelligence Report: Strontium



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> The Microsoft Security Intelligence Report (SIR) provides a regular snapshot of the current threat landscape, using data from more than 600 million computers worldwide.
> 
> The latest report (SIRv19) was released this week and includes a detailed analysis of the actor group STRONTIUM – a group that uses zero-day exploits to collect the sensitive information of high-value targets in government and political organizations.
> 
> ...


Microsoft Security Intelligence Report: Strontium - Microsoft Malware Protection Center - Site Home - TechNet Blogs


----------

